# horse insurance



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

My horse Caleigh is insured for mortality so if she dies I'm refunded what I paid for her. She's insured for emergencies up to 10,000 including ONE colic surgery and then my deductible goes up for any after that. Major medical is covered although I don't have the paper in front of me so I can't say how much. In total per year it's 527 for me. I need to get Sammy insured too. 

I'd say it helps cover major expenses that you might not be able to cover on your own. It's kind of a backbone to fall on if something horrible does happen at least for me it is. However take into consideration how much you're willing to spend helping your horse if something were to happen. I'm shallow in this area with all my animals, I'm personally not willing to spend much if the outcome is not above 50%. My insurance will cover me IF the outcome is comfortable because then I have to put that much out in order to get it back and I'm not willing to do that if the outcome doesn't look good.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Are you talking liability or health/mortality?

I carry liability on mine, just in case one gets out, etc. I do not carry medical. Personal preference.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sure you'll get a lot of opinions about horse medical and mortality insurance. We are strictly pleasure riders and have low maintenance horses. Instead of paying for insurance, we have chosen to have a 'horse account' where we set aside $$s for their care including what we would have paid for horse insurance, and can cover medical emergencies or the cost of replacing a horse.
As draftsforever mentioned, it is important to have a good idea of what you are willing to (or can) spend in case of a major medical problem. I'll just add that whatever you decide, not being able to or willing to spend every penny you have to save a horse *does not* make you a bad horse owner.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont have insurance on any of my horses and i dont know anyone who does but thats around here nobody tends to insure horses or dogs etc


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh I forgot liability insurance. Because I give lessons on both of mine I have liability insurance for me in case something happens like say a nasty fall, it covers a few other things as well but I forgot what. I have it all in a huge folder.


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> I'm sure you'll get a lot of opinions about horse medical and mortality insurance. We are strictly pleasure riders and have low maintenance horses. Instead of paying for insurance, we have chosen to have a 'horse account' where we set aside $$s for their care including what we would have paid for horse insurance, and can cover medical emergencies or the cost of replacing a horse.
> As draftsforever mentioned, it is important to have a good idea of what you are willing to (or can) spend in case of a major medical problem. I'll just add that whatever you decide, not being able to or willing to spend every penny you have to save a horse *does not* make you a bad horse owner.


i like your idea. that is probably what we will end up doing.thanks!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> I'm sure you'll get a lot of opinions about horse medical and mortality insurance. We are strictly pleasure riders and have low maintenance horses. Instead of paying for insurance, we have chosen to have a 'horse account' where we set aside $$s for their care including what we would have paid for horse insurance, and can cover medical emergencies or the cost of replacing a horse.


I do both  I have a savings account specifically for animal emergencies but it's shared between my horse and my dog. Lots of surprise vet costs won't be covered by "major medical" so it's always good to have that!

My horse is totally "valueless" but I have him insured for peace of mind. I want to be able to do anything and everything I can to save my friend without having to sell the car or go into debt. I sincerely hope I'll never have to use it but it fits reasonably into my monthly budget so it's something I choose to do.


----------

